# Pics from today! DUW



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Xander and Aidan came with me to my grandparents' today for Memorial Day. Here are some pics!
*cuddles*





They are so chunky!




My sister learned the hard way not to kiss a tegu...he stuck his tongue in her mouth...lol!




Want another kiss?




My Xander and me








Jessica says "TOO MANY TEGUS!" (what...there's only two...)




Blurry, but I got a tongue shot!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

wait until they get bigger. i have only had blue but she was awesome when she got big


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait! They are growing so fast as it is. lol


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

yea they will grow real fast then hibernate and stop growing then BAM! they come out and start gowing like crazy


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

This is Xander when I first brought him home:




After hibernation:




And now look at him! So big...lol!

Aidan, when I first brought him home (a rescue)








And now his tail is almost completely straight, plus he's got some fat on him.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

what is i see nothing


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Had to fix it...lol


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

man he/she has done some growing


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Yup yup, only in a few months time! It's crazy to look back. I can see a difference every day. It's hilarious when my sisters come over. They come upstairs and I just hear them saying "Who is that new big tegu?"....me- "It's Xander..."...."WHAT?!?!?!"
It's great. lol


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

yea i think since my girl was out of brumation. she shed like 897408744 times the first couple months


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

lol they shed it seems twice a day.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

not that much but close lol


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

lol yup yup


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

Wow they are getting so big!! I love to see these guys grow!


----------



## Lexi (May 27, 2008)

Kazzy they look awesome! Your doing such a great job!


----------



## Kazzy (May 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------

